# DSL Modem/router Replacement



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Like teh title says I'm looking for a replacement for my current router. It seems to be really hard to find a new Modem/router combo. Any suggetions? 



P.S. It cant be more than 100$......


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

A tad over your budget but a good buy http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833124141.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

But thats for a cable broadband. Im looking for DSL(phoneline) Modem/Routers. 
My current router seems to drop connections for hours on certian days so Id like to get a proper one...........

I just saw this one, but Ive never heard of the brand do it leaves me puzzled.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833196001


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

It wont let me edit my post so. I found another One at a decent price.

your thoughts?

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=3329424


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Before you spend any money, why not see if you can sort the problem with your current equipment?

Additionally, I would really suggest a separate DSL modem and router. You can probably find a good used DSL modem on eBay for around $30 shipped.

The Westell 2200 is a good DSL modem.

What are you working with?

JamesO


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Westell Versalink(wireless modem/router). Lately all it does is drop my connection left and right. I understand that one reason it does this is because I have reset it into demo mode so it resets every 10 hours. I can deal with that. But when it cant hold a good line and sometimes for an hour or so can connect is what I cant deal with.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

What connection is dropping??

Wireless connection?

DSL connection?

What happens if you are connected by Ethernet?

The Westell boxes are pretty good unit. I think you need to understand if there is a problem with the DSL dropping in and out due to line impairments?

JamesO


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

All of them drop. Even ethernet. this happens every few days. The internet connection drops entirely and no computers can get on.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Is your DSL light on the modem blinking when you loose the Internet?

Are you dealing with a Westell Verslink 327? 

Please provide model and part number details.

Do you have a A90 or B90? What Rev is it?

I think the unit has a web interface at 192.168.1.1? You should be able to get signal level info and log info?

http://westell.com/content/sales/327W.pdf

Verizon should also be able to do a remote RCL test and also query your signal levels remotely if you cannot access them. They can do all of this with a few keystrokes if the person you are speaking with is not lazy and knows what they are doing.

I also hear these things run hot, you might try cooling the unit with fan to see if this helps?

It appears everyone thinks this Westell is a POS, however, you may have issues with noise on your phone line? I have not run into any Versalink problems, but every DSL problem I have ever run into had been with 60 Hz hum, static, cross talk, or AM radio stations on the phone line. Most of the time the problems have been with in house wiring, about 10% of the time the problems have been outside of the house. 

DSL splitters are the best route, however, none of the installs I have ever corrected had them or needed them to make the service work solidly.

JamesO


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

I thought that there was only 1 versalink model......And I had it.

Model Number B90-327W15-06 
Serial Number 04B412684556 
MAC Address 00:0f:db:24:7b:bf 
Software Version VER:03.02.00a 
Software Model 4 Port Gateway 
Description WireSpeed Data Gateway 
Boot Loader VER:03.02.00a 
Configuration 096-900096-00A 

I dont use the wireless right now as I have it placed in my room. But When I use it for my DS WiFi connection it seems to be weak.

And yes, it runs hella hot.


Ill call verizon later as I am kinda busy at the moment


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

James would you do this deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Westell-2200-DS...872642768QQcategoryZ61826QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Jermery,

I have had good luck with the Westell 2200's and 2100's. I do not have DSL, however, I support a number of people that have DSL with these Westell's. Yes, when I started supporting these folks, they had problems, but the Westell's were not the issue. The problem was always with hum on the phone line from wiring problems in the house.

The 2200 has a really good utility that can log signal levels for troubleshooting.

The only thing is, I am not so sure the 2200 is a router in the since you expect a router? But you can always hang a router behind the modem if needed. The Linksys device pictured in the auction is a 5 port hub, not a router.

I would say if you get a good 2200 for $20 or less, this is a pretty good deal.

You might be able to keep the old Versalink and use it as a wireless access point as well. The problem (with devices like the combination router, wireless, DSL modems) is they take a fair amount of processing horsepower and the designers usually undersize the CPU and they run hot or cannot keep up with all the required tasks. Especially if the DSL line is noisy and unstable.

JamesO


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

*Wesetll modem*

Press and hold the reset button on the back of the modem for thirty seconds while the power is on. This will set the modem to factory defaults and should not restore itself every 10hours. If that doesn't work try setting the modem to bridge mode and using XP to make the connection.
If you still lose your connection, check the DSL light while the connection is down. Is it flashing?
If thet dsl light flashes contact your ISP.


----------

